# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  مبروووووك د.قنوان .. مشرفاً على المنتدى الطبي ..

## احمد الحبر

*نبارك للدكتورة قنوان اختيارها مشرفاً على المتتدى الطبي لمنبر مريخاب اولاين .. 
وبناءً على هذا الاختيار تكون الأخت قنوان قد انضمت الى الطاقم الاداري للمنبر ..

ألف بمروووووووووك اختيار صادف أهله ..


*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*أي حد عندو مشكلة مرضية أو لديه استفسار طبي .. يجي يقول كلامو واستفساره هنا :

http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=59

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## africanu

*اول حفيدة لســــــــيدة فرح تنضم الي الطاقم الاداري للمنبر

اتمني ان تشكلي معنا اضافة حقيقية للمنبر

انه تكليف اختي قنوان وانا علي يقين انك اهل لهذا التكليف

مبروك يادكتورة
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*والله الف مبروك اختنا قنوان اختيار صادف اهله ونتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم فى شتى مناحى الحياه الف مليون مبروك مبروك
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*[mtohg=]http://merrikhabonline.net[/mtohg]     ok
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*الف مبرووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## looly

*الف مبروك اخت قنوان نتمنى ليك التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*تستاهل الدكتورة
اختيار صادف اهله
الف مبرووووووووووووك

*

----------


## ودحسن

*الف مبروووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*مبروك وربنا يوفقك ويوفق الجميع
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*تم  إختيا ر  عضوة  المنبر  الدكتوره  قنوان

مشرفةً  على المنتدى  الطبى الذى  أنشىء

حديثاً0

ألف  مبرووك  يا دكتوره  وأمنياتنا  الطيبه 

لك  بالتوفيق  فى المهمة الصعبه 0
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبروك يادكتورة اختيار صادف حبوبته ( أقصد أهله)
ومعك ان شاء الله في المنتدي المتخصص باذن الله
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مبروك ياقنون تستاهلى والله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*قنون تستاهل اكتر من كدا والف مبروك ياقنون وربنا يوفقك وتكونى قدر المهمة
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*دشليون مبروك يا [hide]  [/hide]
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مبروك ياقنوان وتستاهلى والله بس ما[hide] [/hide]
*

----------


## قنوان

*شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء بالمنبر واتمني ان اكون اهلا" لما كلفت به وساسعي لتقديم كل ما بوسعي  لتقديم الخدمه بصوره مبسطه انا واخوتي من الاطباء والصيادله وكل العاملين بالحقل الصحي بالمنبر
وسأجتهد لكي اكون سندا للاخوه في الاداره بالاركان الاخري ونسأل الله التوفيق والسداد
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*مبروك يا دكتورة علي التكليف , الاسئلة الطبية علي الطريق ,,,
*

----------


## sardya

*مبرووووووووووووووك

يادكتره
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

تم إختيا ر عضوة المنبر الدكتوره قنوان

مشرفةً على المنتدى الطبى الذى أنشىء 
حديثاً0 
ألف مبرووك يا دكتوره وأمنياتنا الطيبه  

لك بالتوفيق فى المهمة الصعبه 0



العم مانديلا لك الشكر علي منحي هذه الثقه واتمني ان اكون اهلا لها كما نتمني ان نفيد ونستفيد انا واخوتي العاملين بالحقل الطبي 
نسال الله ان يوفقنا للارتقاء بمستوى الثقافه الطبيه بمنتدى مريخاب اون لاين
ونسال الله تمام الصحه والعافيه لاخوتي بالمنبر
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*You are wellcome doctor

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*غايتو حتتعبي معي شديد ياقنوان 
ومبروووووووووك التكليف
*

----------


## عمده

*الف مبرووووووك
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*مليار مليون مبروك لأعضاء المنبر هذا التكليف الذي صادف اهله.
(التكليف دا كان رايح والا شنو)

ما علينا بالتوفيق يا قنوان او بالاحري يادكتوره قنوان.

والله خليها يابروف قنوان بأعتبار ماسيكون.

*

----------


## alhorey

*الف مبروك موفقة باذن الله
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*
الف مبروووووووووووووووك ياقنوان والله لقيتك بالاخضر اخطر زي المريخ
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

غايتو حتتعبي معي شديد ياقنوان 
ومبروووووووووك التكليف



رياض ده عايز له كونسلتو يا دكتورة ...
الف مبروك يا دكتورة سعداء بانضمامك لطاقم الادارة ...
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الدكتوره كراعها خضراء 
في نفس يوم انضمامها للطاقم الاداري أتت ثلاثة الزعيم في الأمل
*

----------


## جواندي

*بتكون صدفة يا ود الحبر
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*لو ما الدكتورة يامدير المريخ كان غلب نص دستة اقل شى
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مبرووووووووووووووك ياحبوبه قنوان....انا زااااااااااتى حتتعبى معاى....

                               بره الشبكه
دايرين دكتوره قنوان ماالبصيره ام حمد
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, nona+


ازيك يابت 
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, nona+


ازيك يابت 



 افتح ليك صيدلية في القسم الطبي مع تخفيضات في اسعار  الادوية
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

افتح ليك صيدلية في القسم الطبي مع تخفيضات في اسعار  الادوية



فتحناها قبيل انت مامشيت هناك ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قنوان الف مبروك واختيار في محلو وهذا انجاز يحسب لنا حواء الزعيم متمثل في قنوان وبالتوفيق والنجاح
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

فتحناها قبيل انت مامشيت هناك ولا شنو



 ما عزمتنا عند فتح الصيدلية ليه يا محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

ما عزمتنا عند فتح الصيدلية ليه يا محمد كمال



خلاص جيب رشتة من قنون وتعال شيل ليك بندول مجان :008:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

خلاص جيب رشتة من قنون وتعال شيل ليك بندول مجان :008:



 ما بحب امشي الدكاترة بمشي للصيدلي علي طول
تخريمة
عندي نزلة ابلع لها شنو والله نزلة شديدة لما صوتي اتغير
طبعا ما هظار يا دكتور وريني اسم الدواء شنو
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*مبروك مبروك مبروك:a045:
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

ما بحب امشي الدكاترة بمشي للصيدلي علي طول
تخريمة
عندي نزلة ابلع لها شنو والله نزلة شديدة لما صوتي اتغير
طبعا ما هظار يا دكتور وريني اسم الدواء شنو



اشرب ليك زنجبيل دافى واكل برتقال :566::566::566:


لقيتنى كيف
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*ألف مبروك يادكتورة ، عجبنا وسرا بالنا . 

نتمنى تكوني إضافة حقيقية لكوكب الإدارة . ترليون مبروك . 

توووووووش :

عندي وجع نوايط ، ومستلهب ، وقاع أووورد وقاع أقيف أقع وقاع تجيني حمى أسوى شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## acba77

*مليار مبروك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مبروك وعقبال اتحاد الاطباء زاتو
                        	*

----------


## حنين المريخ

*الف مبروووووك
حنتعبك معانا
                        	*

----------

